# Beerus vs. Galactus



## Tom Servo (Oct 20, 2018)

round 1: starved Galactus
round 2: moderately fed Galactus


----------



## Adamant soul (Oct 20, 2018)

Even with my limited comic knowledge (by this I mean, what I've learned from reading comic related threads here), pretty sure anything more than the lowest end versions of Galactus stomp Beerus hard.


----------



## Azzuri (Oct 20, 2018)

He wins round 1, but Galactus makes him his herald in round 2.


----------



## GoldenHeart (Oct 20, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> He wins round 1, but Galactus makes him his herald in round 2.


Pretty much this


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 20, 2018)

Even with Round 1's restrictions, Galactus is gonna drain Beerus dry like he did to Hyperstorm


----------



## Blade (Oct 20, 2018)

bad thread

Big G finger flicks


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 20, 2018)

Blade said:


> bad thread
> 
> Big G finger flicks


Neither versions of Galactus are that higher than Beerus whose Universe+ level...

research is your friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 20, 2018)

>universe level Galactus
>same Galactus that punks Celestials
>same Galactus that shrugged aside Odin's headbutt that resulted in him going into the Odinsleep
>same Galactus that threatened to nuke the multiverse if he fought with Scrier and The Other, something even the Chaos King couldn't do
>"research is your friend"

Shut the fuck up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 20, 2018)

Oh look my stalker’s back...good thing you’re on the ignore list so I don’t have to put up with your autistic salt, go play in YouTube, the big boys are talking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 20, 2018)

Hey look, the sperg calling other people autists is sperging out after running away from a fight he started with me


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Oct 20, 2018)

Galactus has the UN?

I think it was said it was part of him or something


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 20, 2018)

Galactus doesn't need the UN. He's fully capable of stomping Beerus without it.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 20, 2018)

Someone tell Dumb Servo that Genis-Vell kicked Lucifer Morningstar's ass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 20, 2018)

Keollyn said:


> Galactus doesn't need the UN. He's fully capable of stomping Beerus without it.


Depending wildly on how fed he is.


----------



## Adamant soul (Oct 20, 2018)

An individual who shall remain anonymous would like Servo to know. 


> That Genis-Vell kicked Lucifer Morningstar's ass


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 20, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> An individual who shall remain anonymous would like Servo to know.


That's an irrelevant post...


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 20, 2018)

Hey look, Dumb Servo revenge negged me twice in one thread. I should probably report that for rep abuse

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 20, 2018)

Odin has multiversal feats and him driving away Galactus forced him into Odinsleep. 

He shits on Beerus with raw power alone, not even mentioning his hax


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 20, 2018)

Galactus in base threatened to destroy the entire multiverse just by tearing through the barrier between 616 and Ultimates.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 20, 2018)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Odin has multiversal feats


Not that I recall.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 20, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> Not that I recall.


>shakes the multiverse in a fight

k


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 20, 2018)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> >shakes the multiverse in a fight
> 
> k


This is Dumb Servo you're talking to

He thinks Goku and Beerus shaking the universe isn't a feat

He doesn't think the IG warping so far that it reached the Beyond Realm is a feat because "muh ripples" and thinks reality is comparable to water

He doesn't even think the fucking Omniverse is a thing in Marvel

This is the level of stupid on display here


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 20, 2018)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> >shakes the multiverse in a fight
> 
> k


Fun Fact: For something to be a multiverse buster....it has to bust a multiverse or have feats comparable to that.

being felt across the multiverse doesn't make it a multiverse destroying clash....the most you're going to get is using inverse square law from the destroyed distant galaxy but you won't even get universe level with that...


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 20, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> Fun Fact: For something to be a multiverse buster....it has to bust a multiverse or have feats comparable to that.
> 
> being felt across the multiverse doesn't make it a multiverse destroying clash....the most you're going to get is using inverse square law from the destroyed distant galaxy but you won't even get universe level with that...


you clearly dont understand shit or how stupidly big the marvel multiverse is


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 20, 2018)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> you clearly dont understand shit or how stupidly big the marvel multiverse is


Look...i'm actually trying to help you out here but you need to understand the basics of how this works and not pull a Donald Trump and try to win an argument by denying everything.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 20, 2018)

Alright real talk 
Even if we say galactus and beerus aren’t far apart DC wise what can beerus remotely do to counter the Big G hax?
Hakai and energy nullification isn’t gonna cut against the Big G


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 20, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Alright real talk
> Even if we say galactus and beerus aren’t far apart DC wise what can beerus remotely do to counter the Big G hax?


Doubtfully anything, he'd have to rely on UI pre-cog and Hakai unless I'm missing some hax that he's shown


----------



## Adamant soul (Oct 20, 2018)

> Multiverse shaking feat
> Not even universal 

Come on Servo, you have to be trolling here right? 
There is no way you can actually be that fucking stupid.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 20, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> > Multiverse shaking feat
> > Not even universal
> 
> Come on Servo, you have to be trolling here right?
> There is no way you can actually be that fucking stupid.



I know you're just saying that to rile up the other posters who don't know any better....but on the off-chance you actually mean that let's make this easy...

go ahead and calc "sending ripples across every plane of reality" feel free to use any form of method you want (hint: the best way is inverse square law) show your work and post the exact figure. I'll help you out if you feel stuck at any point.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 20, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> > Multiverse shaking feat
> > Not even universal
> 
> Come on Servo, you have to be trolling here right?
> There is no way you can actually be that fucking stupid.


Adamant, Tom Servo here said he was a Marvel expert

He knows more than Endless Mike, Immortal Watchdog, Fang, ComicBookGuy, etc.

Fucker isn't aware of how fucking arrogant he sounds 

Also no surprise he wants to calc that which isn't calcable


----------



## Adamant soul (Oct 20, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Adamant, Tom Servo here said he was a Marvel expert
> 
> He knows more than Endless Mike, Immortal Watchdog, Fang, ComicBookGuy, etc.
> 
> ...



The hilarious part is he doesn't seem to actually realise that once feats get to the point where multiverses are being shaken, trying to calc it becomes pretty much impossible.

Or that calcs are only supposed to be an aid in the first place, one that isn't really needed when you're dealing with universals - multiverses. At that point, simple common sense goes much farther.

Like the kind that should tall him that shaking a multiverse requires the force of their blows to reach across multiple universes and that saying it's anything less than a universal+ feat (even that is downplay) is fucking absurd.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 20, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> The hilarious part is he doesn't seem to actually realise that once feats get to the point where multiverses are being shaken, trying to calc it becomes pretty much impossible.
> 
> Or that calcs are only supposed to be an aid in the first place, one that isn't really needed when you're dealing with universals - multiverses. At that point, simple common sense goes much farther.
> 
> Like the kind that should tall him that shaking a multiverse requires the force of their blows to reach across multiple universes and that saying it's anything less than a universal+ feat (even that is downplay) is fucking absurd.


So in other words you have no counter argument or contradictions just harassment and flaming?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 20, 2018)

you can't counter argue if your opposition doesn't have a point to counter : )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 20, 2018)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> you can't counter argue if your opposition doesn't have a point to counter : )


My point was that you need something quantifiable for it to be accepted. "rippling through every plane of reality" isn't a multiverse busting attack for obvious reasons. He would have to have some semblance of damage to it otherwise there's nothing you can get from it. The most quantifiable thing you can take from it is the destruction of far off galaxies which like I said won't even give it a universe level DC. Using an unquantifiable feat and give it a quantified label without any proof to back it up was a giant misstep for adamant soul

that was my point and I expressed it pretty explicitly multiple times in this thread...not that that matters to you i'm sure since you're only here to rile up the flame war because of people like Sables being interested in making up for his inadequate behavior as a human being with  cyber-bullying and flame wars.


----------



## John Wayne (Oct 20, 2018)

Affecting the Multiverse with your power in any way shape or form makes you Multiversal. That's what happens the moment you're affecting 2 or more universes at the same time.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 20, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> Bluh Bluh Moral Grandstanding to attempt to cover up the fact he's an obnoxious cunt who has to try to be the smartest person in the room because his dad never loved him as a child


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 20, 2018)

John Wayne said:


> Affecting the Multiverse with your power in any way shape or form makes you Multiversal. That's what happens the moment you're affecting 2 or more universes at the same time.


No some damage has to be done, some statement has to be made for it to be multiversal "multiple realities are going to be destroyed" something along those. "rippling" isn't quantifiable you can't even shift that to universe level. Hell if you try to actually calc the KE of shaking our observable universe for example using the known weight of it and a minor form of 1 m/s as a lowball estimate you'll only get a pitiful showing of galaxy level because the universe is pretty much just a vacuum comprises of billions to trillions of galaxies. 

range is nice but that doesn't mean anything unless there's an actual quantifiable feat to it. You can't say something is a multiverse destroying attack if all it does is ripple to another universe without any damage...


----------



## John Wayne (Oct 20, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> No some damage has to be done, some statement has to be made for it to be multiversal "multiple realities are going to be destroyed" something along those. "rippling" isn't quantifiable you can't even shift that to universe level. Hell if you try to actually calc the KE of shaking our observable universe for example using the known weight of it and a minor form of 1 m/s as a lowball estimate you'll only get a pitiful showing of galaxy level because the universe is pretty much just a vacuum comprises of billions to trillions of galaxies.
> 
> range is nice but that doesn't mean anything unless there's an actual quantifiable feat to it. You can't say something is a multiverse destroying attack if all it does is ripple to another universe without any damage...



No it doesn't, and we don't use calcs on this scale in the first place so appealing to them won't get you anywhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 20, 2018)

John Wayne said:


> No it doesn't, and we don't use calcs on this scale in the first place so appealing to them won't get you anywhere.


That's my point...hence why I said you'd need a statement or a feat of actual multiverse busting, sending ripples isn't a quantifiable feat. You can't even list it as universe level regardless of how far the ripples stretch out if there's no known damage done. Basic KE and square inverse calcs are generally accepted as well just so long as it doesn't use ftl ke or anything to that affect. Shaking a universe like you said is unquantifiable and can't be used and even if you do want to go about it by using a  reasonable lowball it won't get any impressive results...not the kind he's looking for.


----------



## John Wayne (Oct 20, 2018)

Evidence have been posted in this very thread, it's up to you to debunk it and you haven't brought anything to the table but your own incredulity. That isn't and will never be a valid argument around here so come back when you have something to actually back up your claims instead of strawmanning about how we "judge multiversal feats".


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Oct 20, 2018)

>it's 2018 and Servo is still a dense retarded spastic


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 20, 2018)

John Wayne said:


> Evidence have been posted in this very thread, it's up to you to debunk it and you haven't brought anything to the table but your own incredulity. That isn't and will never be a valid argument around here so come back when you have something to actually back up your claims instead of strawmanning about how we "judge multiversal feats".


Nothing I said was a strawman. You can't just list something as multiversal because you want it to be you need to actually back up your argument. Bring up what I didn't debunk and I'll debunk it for you instead of getting butthurt. I went ahead and explained to you how things work around here...if you want me to go into more detail feel free to ask.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 20, 2018)

Hehe. I can see Galactus making Beerus one of his Heralds. 

And then he invades U7 Earth just to try some per the suggestion by Beerus himself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Oct 20, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> SNIP


----------



## John Wayne (Oct 20, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> Nothing I said was a strawman. You can't just list something as multiversal because you want it to be you need to actually back up your argument. Bring up what I didn't debunk and I'll debunk it for you instead of getting butthurt. I went ahead and explained to you how things work around here...if you want me to go into more detail feel free to ask.



How about that scan by TTGL that you completely ignored, but asking you to look at that what be asking for too much since you seem more content with continuing this pointless dance around the subject. Do you think the opposition is gonna tire if you hound them enough about your "superiority" in comics knowledge.

Or maybe you're just afraid.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 20, 2018)

I don't see Galactus getting hurt by hakai tho

I can see him eating eat

Absorbing it and learning how to hath harness it


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 20, 2018)

John Wayne said:


> How about that scan by TTGL that you completely ignored, but asking you to look at that what be asking for too much since you seem more content with continuing this pointless dance around the subject. Do you think the opposition is gonna tire if you hound them enough about your "superiority" in comics knowledge.
> 
> Or maybe you're just afraid.


Or maybe didn't see the scan because I was too busy getting harassed by multiple people? 

post it here....


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 20, 2018)

Excuse my typos mein squares

I'm on mobile getting used to using a stylus phone


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 20, 2018)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I don't see Galactus getting hurt by hakai tho
> 
> I can see him eating eat
> 
> Absorbing it and learning how to hath harness it


Planet Eater more like God Eater

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blocky (Oct 20, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> Or maybe didn't see the scan because I was too busy getting harassed by multiple people?
> 
> post it here....


You can look back you know 

You don’t have to be lazy about it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 20, 2018)

Blocky said:


> You can look back you know
> 
> You don’t have to be lazy about it


I don't have to not be, also saves me the trouble.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Oct 20, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> Or maybe didn't see the scan because I was too busy getting harassed by multiple people?


>"woe is me, I am am under attack!"
>practically inviting bait while outright ignoring shit already posted which he could have easily focused on instead
>thinks this makes for a good excuse


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 20, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> I don't have to not be, also saves me the trouble.



You also don't have to be in this section.

Would you like to be shown the door?


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 20, 2018)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> You also don't have to be in this section.
> 
> Would you like to be shown the door?


That’s ironic coming from you. Go harass someone in vs battle wiki.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 20, 2018)

Nighty didn't get kicked out like you did

She left

Big Difference


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 20, 2018)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Nighty got kicked out for spam harassing some of the best OBD'ers around here that led to nobody in the vs battle area taking her seriously now if you excuse me I need to go on the ignore list


Well for once you're right concession accepted


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 20, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> That’s ironic coming from you. Go harass someone in vs battle wiki.



Actually before you go please explain this post 

Is there someone on vs battle wiki running around with my name?


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 20, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> Neither versions of Galactus are that higher than Beerus whose Universe+ level...
> 
> research is your friend.


Bitch, you don’t even accept universe level+ DBS characters so you saying this is hilariously two-faced.

But then again, you won’t see this because you put me on ignore like the cowardly bitch that you are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 20, 2018)

NightmareCinema said:


> Bitch, *you don’t even accept universe level+ DBS characters* so you saying this is hilariously two-faced.
> 
> But then again, you won’t see this because you put me on ignore like the cowardly bitch that you are.


Hakaishins, Angels, and Zeno are all DBS characters as far as I know....so you're wrong about that.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 20, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> Hakaishins, Angels, and Zeno are all DBS characters as far as I know....so you're wrong about that.


And yet some of the GoDs, Beerus in particular, are universe level because of the universe shaking feat from the BoG arc.

Which you said isn’t quantifiable and thus can’t be used for DC.

So yes, you’re being two-faced here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 20, 2018)

NightmareCinema said:


> And yet some of the GoDs, Beerus in particular, are universe level because of the universe shaking feat from the BoG arc.
> 
> Which you said isn’t quantifiable and thus can’t be used for DC.
> 
> So yes, you’re being two-faced here.


No, Beerus is universe level because he hakai'd a blast that was going to destroy U7 and because it was stated by people who trained him and his brother that their fight would destroy both universes.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 20, 2018)

Also said shockwaves and beam clash are quantifiable.

Both are high multi-galaxy level the first because the shockwaves were ripping apart faraway stars

the bream struggle because it lit up the universe.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 20, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> No, Beerus is universe level because he hakai'd a blast that was going to destroy U7 and because it was stated by people who trained him and his brother that their fight would destroy both universes.


The former was also making shockwaves that was shaking the universe so once again, you’re being dishonest.

The latter is about the only thing you’re remotely even right about in this entire thread.

So yeah, nice job on that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 20, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> Well for once you're right concession accepted


>Nighty
>Harassing Anyone
>The only one harassing anyone here is you

Oh man you're a riot

You should suck on your car's exhaust pipe and do everyone a favor


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 20, 2018)

NightmareCinema said:


> The former was also making shockwaves that was shaking the universe so once again, you’re being dishonest.
> 
> The latter is about the only thing you’re remotely even right about in this entire thread.
> 
> So yeah, nice job on that.


It didn't shake the universe it sent shockwaves across the universe.

You didn't even look through the thread...the only reason you're in this thread is because of me...


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 20, 2018)

Nice victim complex

The only reason people are in this thread is because youre a lying, dishonest piece of filth trying to play himself like some sort of Comics Messiah when his credibility here is next to zero.

Kindly do fuck off with this bullshit


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 20, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> No, Beerus is universe level because he hakai'd a blast that was going to destroy U7 and because it was stated by people who trained him and his brother that their fight would destroy both universes.


Goku punched out a blast stronger than the one Beerus negated. try again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 20, 2018)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Goku punched out a blast stronger than the one Beerus negated. try again


So you're saying Base goku>100% Beerus? Ok then...


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 20, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> So you're saying Base goku>100% Beerus? Ok then...


No one’s saying that. And 100% Beerus casually destroyed that sphere beforehand.

So this statement of yours makes all of jack and shit for sense.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 20, 2018)

Darth Nihilus said:


>


Enjoy the show, Mein Square.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 20, 2018)

My oh my


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 20, 2018)

NightmareCinema said:


> No one’s saying that. And 100% Beerus casually destroyed that sphere beforehand.
> 
> So this statement of yours makes all of jack and shit for sense.


Beerus said he needed to use 100% of his power to hakai that.

Also claiming it was more powerful than the other blast which nearly destroyed u7 is both baseless and contradicting to what we've seen.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Sablés (Oct 20, 2018)

NightmareCinema said:


> No one’s saying that. And 100% Beerus casually destroyed that sphere beforehand.


It has been a while, but didn't Whis go on to say that Beerus was lying about the amount of power he used, while they were travelling back home?


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 20, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> Beerus said he needed to use 100% of his power to hakai that.
> 
> Also claiming it was more powerful than the other blast which nearly destroyed u7 is both baseless and contradicting to what we've seen.


So you’re going to take Beerus, a guy who’s shown he doesn’t always know what he’s talking about considering he got surprised by Super Saiyan Goku being able to land hits after losing his Super Saiyan God form, for his word on the 100% thing.

Despite the very next fucking arc saying that Blueberry Goku and Vegeta working together only gives them a better chance against Beerus, not necessarily beat him.

You are fucking dumb.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 20, 2018)

Sablés said:


> It has been a while, but didn't Whis go on to say that Beerus was lying about the amount of power he used, while they were travelling back home?


Yeah, IIRC. Beerus was trying to get more mileage out of his fight with Goku. Wanted Goku to become stronger.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 21, 2018)

Said aftereffects of those punches reached all the way into the realm of the Kais

Let that marinate for a second

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2018)

NightmareCinema said:


> So you’re going to take Beerus, a guy who’s shown he doesn’t always know what he’s talking about considering he got surprised by Super Saiyan Goku being able to land hits after losing his Super Saiyan God form, for his word on the 100% thing.
> 
> Despite the very next fucking arc saying that Blueberry Goku and Vegeta working together only gives them a better chance against Beerus, not necessarily beat him.
> 
> You are fucking dumb.


He never fought God Goku at 100% he only needed it to nullify the blast...Why wouldn't Beerus know how fucking strong he is?


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 21, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> He never fought God Goku at 100% he only needed it to nullify the blast...Why wouldn't Beerus know how fucking strong he is?


Probably because Whis outright said that Beerus lied about going 100% later on.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2018)

NightmareCinema said:


> Probably because Whis outright said that Beerus lied about going 100% later on.


Literally never happened.


----------



## Cain1234 (Oct 21, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> So you're saying Base goku>100% Beerus? Ok then...




That isn't 100% Beerus's energy. It is all of post God ki Ssj Goku's energy plus a casual Universe busting attack from Beerus which Tired Base Goku destroyed with his punch.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

tmw Cain of all people is actually correct


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2018)

Cain1234 said:


> That isn't 100% Beerus's energy it is all of post God ki Ssj Goku's energy plus a casual Universe busting attack from Beerus which Tired Base Goku destroyed with his punch.


Beerus said he could only hakai it by using 100% of his power.

Also no the balst Goku punches was never said to destroy the universe Elder Kai just aid the only way to get rid of it is to make it disappear. Also the feat itself doesn't make any sense to begin with since it was overpowering his SSJ form and contained power of bloodlusted SSJ kh and Beerus energy further enhanced and Base Goku destroys it. Because of that basic OBD law dictates it would be PIS feat for BOS Goku even if it was a universe level fireball he destroyed. since his SSJ form couldn't hold out and at the end of his ropes in his base form with little to no ki left he destroys it cuz plot/anime willpower.


----------



## Cain1234 (Oct 21, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> Literally never happened.




Whis outright said Beerus lied and Beerus said Whis saw through the lie.



Tom Servo said:


> Beerus said he could only hakai it by using 100% of his power.
> 
> Also no the balst Goku punches was never said to destroy the universe Elder Kai just aid the only way to get rid of it is to make it disappear. Also the feat itself doesn't make any sense to begin with since it was overpowering his SSJ form and contained power of bloodlusted SSJ kh and Beerus energy further enhanced and Base Goku destroys it. Because of that basic OBD law dictates it would be PIS feat for BOS Goku even if it was a universe level fireball he destroyed. since his SSJ form couldn't hold out and at the end of his ropes in his base form with little to no ki left he destroys it cuz plot/anime willpower.




Tired Base Goku at the end of a fight > Goku in any transformation form at the start of the fight.



It should be common knowledge by now.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 21, 2018)

Getting btfo by Cain

W E W


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Oct 21, 2018)

And with that Cain just made Tom look like an even bigger dumbass than before


Didn't think it was possible


----------



## Lurko (Oct 21, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> Beerus said he could only hakai it by using 100% of his power.
> 
> Also no the balst Goku punches was never said to destroy the universe Elder Kai just aid the only way to get rid of it is to make it disappear. Also the feat itself doesn't make any sense to begin with since it was overpowering his SSJ form and contained power of bloodlusted SSJ kh and Beerus energy further enhanced and Base Goku destroys it. Because of that basic OBD law dictates it would be PIS feat for BOS Goku even if it was a universe level fireball he destroyed. since his SSJ form couldn't hold out and at the end of his ropes in his base form with little to no ki left he destroys it cuz plot/anime willpower.


Don't make me get the Db Section in here.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2018)

Cain1234 said:


> Whis outright said Beerus lied and Beerus said Whis saw through the lie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice mistranslation you got there


No Base Goku is not stronger than ssj Goku...


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Don't make me get the Db Section in here.


Why they already know you're retarded


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 21, 2018)

Holy shit, Dumb Servo.

You got powerbombed by Cain of all posters.

CAIN.

Yeah, you're not worth the effort. You got BTFO'd by one of the worst posters in the OBD. You're a joke.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2018)

btw Whis also said he wouldn't be able to stop a blast Beerus was able to hakai anyway so going by nightmarecinema's logic he should be not be taken seriously.

not that that literally changes anything


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2018)

NightmareCinema said:


> Holy shit, Dumb Servo.
> 
> You got powerbombed by Cain of all posters.
> 
> ...


Imagine how terrible that makes you look...what you're saying is
Cain>me>you

even in your own arguments you're a loser.

He brought more to this discussion than you ever did...and he just got here...


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 21, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


>


View media item 86069


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 21, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> btw Whis also said he wouldn't be able to stop a blast Beerus was able to hakai anyway so going by nightmarecinema's logic he should be not be taken seriously.
> 
> not that that literally changes anything


>Trying to use my own logic
>Poorly at that
>In order to try and save face
>Despite the fact that we know Whis is stronger than Beerus
>And Whis tries his damnedest not to interfere

Nice one. You totally debunked me. Oh, wait, you didn't. Carry on, Dumb Servo.




Tom Servo said:


> Imagine how terrible that makes you look...what you're saying is
> Cain>me>you
> 
> even in your own arguments you're a loser.
> ...


"N-NO UR THE LOSER NOT ME LAWL I WIN!"

That's all that I can see coming out of you. Can't even make a proper counterpost and thus have to resort to stealing my post. You're Jakers tier, Dumb Servo. You're a joke. Always have, always will be. You got ran out of the OBD because you're a shit-tier poster who can't ever accept being wrong. You even put someone on ignore simply because they (rightly) called you out on your shit.

You're fucking pathetic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

Mate Galactus is an energy absorber

You got any energy, he’ll eat it up and leave you out to dry

Hyperstorm had an entire dimension worth of infinite energy and he got sucked dry like an ice cold smoothie

Beerus ain’t gonna fare much better there


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 21, 2018)

Cain1234 said:


> Except Beerus can destroy and erase energy. All the while suppressing his energy to zero.
> 
> 
> Beerus wins round 1 and looses round 2.
> ...


I mean none of that stops him from getting sucked like ultron. Sooooo i dont know what your point is


----------



## Cain1234 (Oct 21, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Mate Galactus is an energy absorber
> 
> You got any energy, he’ll eat it up and leave you out to dry
> 
> ...





This is why energy suppression comes in handy, Beerus ain't going to give any juice to G. He just going to destroy him like he did to the energy that was going to destroy the Universe.

And a dimension of infinite energy is nothing much really, considering the Hyperbolic timechamber was an infinite dimension containing infinite energy and it was destroy by Blue Vegeta twice, and Beerus is massively above that.


All i am saying is you can't suck Beerus cause he is never going to release any energy. Just destroy and erase it remotely.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 21, 2018)

Cain1234 said:


> This is why energy suppression comes in handy, Beerus ain't going to give any juice to G. He just going to destroy him like he did to the energy that was going to destroy the Universe.
> 
> And a dimension of infinite energy is nothing much really, considering the Hyperbolic timechamber was an infinite dimension containing infinite energy and it was destroy by Blue Vegeta twice, and Beerus is massively above that.
> 
> ...


>Not gonna give any Juice

Galactus doesnt need permission for you to get succed. You think Ultron was willingly giving his energy, do you think hyperstorm was?


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 21, 2018)

Cain1234 said:


> This is why energy suppression comes in handy, Beerus ain't going to give any juice to G. He just going to destroy him like he did to the energy that was going to destroy the Universe.
> 
> And a dimension of infinite energy is nothing much really, considering the Hyperbolic timechamber was an infinite dimension containing infinite energy and it was destroy by Blue Vegeta twice, and Beerus is massively above that.
> 
> ...


The HTC is not infinite. It’s explicitly said to be planet-sized.

Energy suppression isn’t going to mean shit because Galactus can forcibly absorb Beerus’ energy.

Furthermore, Beerus needs to flare up his ki in order to perform his attacks. So either way, Galactus is gonna fuck him up.


----------



## OrangePeel (Oct 21, 2018)

this is some rax level shit.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 21, 2018)

You need to be at least Itachi level to take on Galactus. 

Beerus still has a ways to go.


----------



## Blade (Oct 21, 2018)

> 6 pages 


at least i know which vs thread i will vote as the worst of 2018 in the OBD awards


----------



## Zef (Oct 21, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> but Galactus makes him his herald in round 2.


I wanna see this happen irl now


----------



## John Wayne (Oct 21, 2018)

Zef said:


> I wanna see this happen irl now



Beerus with the Power Cosmic would be one of if not the strongest Herald that Galactus has ever had.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Voyeur (Oct 21, 2018)

In before the lock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 21, 2018)

While Galactus is universal at his peak he needs to eat whole universe that achieve that. Beerus flips his finger


----------



## SSBMonado (Oct 21, 2018)

Is it just me or have there been a LOT of "DBS vs comics" threads since the end of Super?

Also lol at Beerus using 100% against Goku in the BoG arc. If Goku was that strong that early into Super, he could probably have finger flicked Jiren out of the ring without UI, much less MUI


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 21, 2018)

So thats why  he was banned...


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 21, 2018)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> >shakes the multiverse in a fight
> 
> k


I mean shaking a multiverse is not multiversal unless you are dealing with some really absurd ,multiverse


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 21, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> I mean shaking a multiverse is not multiversal unless you are dealing with some really absurd ,multiverse


Iwan, they were shaking the marvel multiverse


----------



## Fang (Oct 21, 2018)

Shaking a multiverse isn't really quantifiable as a DC.


----------



## The Runner (Oct 21, 2018)

I’m pretty sure shaking the earth isn’t really Planet Level, either.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 21, 2018)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Iwan, they were shaking the marvel multiverse


I only know it is big  no idea how big


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Oct 21, 2018)

It depends on the size of the thing that's being shaken  and what do you understand by "shake". It can vary from a shallow quake to a violent one that can lead to the crumble of said thing that's being shaken.
Shaking the Earth ain't planet level. Shaking something many times bigger than Earth might depending on the magnitude.


----------



## Agent9149 (Oct 21, 2018)

Shaking a multiverse is unquantifiable. At best you can argue, it allows you to be able to "harm" or "affect" multiversal characters.

(and if you're going to try to argue Mutliversal Odin at least use his actual feat of stopping Surtur's flame that was "supposed to" destroy the 9 realms.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 21, 2018)

Blade said:


> > 6 pages
> 
> 
> at least i know which vs thread i will vote as the worst of 2018 in the OBD awards



We got fucking Cain schooling someone tho

This make the whole thread worth it just for that moment


----------



## Voyeur (Oct 21, 2018)

In before people say Raizen's stomach shaking makai is him being planet level.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Oct 21, 2018)

Galactus win. 

His AOE is too much. Plus a planet buster


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 21, 2018)

TTGL said:


> Galactus in base threatened to destroy the entire multiverse just by tearing through the barrier between 616 and Ultimates.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Big G tearing open a hole like its fucking Tuesday

Albeit Goku can fuck up pocket dimensions

This is outside of DBs league rn


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 21, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Plus a planet buster


While weakened the man blew up 3 solar systems. I think hes a little higher than planet buster


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Oct 21, 2018)

Masterblack06 said:


> While weakened the man blew up 3 solar systems. I think hes a little higher than planet buster


Galaxies actually.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 21, 2018)

Annihilation right


----------



## Azzuri (Oct 21, 2018)

Since this topic is all over the place and involves Galactus, I may as well ask. Is the Ultimates comic worth reading or should I skip it?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> Since this topic is all over the place and involves Galactus, I may as well ask. Is the Ultimates comic worth reading or should I skip it?


Ultimates 2? It’s decent and got some cool ideas but I feel it could be better. I think Galactus was the star of that book.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

And what do you know Set threatened to destroy Yggdrasil which has infinite universes in it


----------



## Agent9149 (Oct 21, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> And what do you know Set threatened to destroy Yggdrasil which has infinite universes in it



Threaten to destroy isn't good enough when it comes to comic books, as every body and their mama does that. And that's not Set, that's Seth.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

Agent9149 said:


> Threaten to destroy isn't good enough when it comes to comic books, as every body and their mama does that. And that's not Set, that's Seth.


Pretty sure given what Seth and Odin were doing earlier, it more than justifies it

And yes that’s Seth. Seth is the Egyptian Skyfather. Set is the Serpentine Conan god


----------



## Blade (Oct 21, 2018)

Hachibi said:


> We got fucking Cain schooling someone tho
> 
> This make the whole thread worth it just for that moment





> Cain schooling others

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 21, 2018)

Voyeur said:


> In before people say Raizen's stomach shaking makai is him being planet level.



Funny you should say that.

Why is YYH barred from these type of fluffs when they have not only Raizen's but Sensui's? We've come to give characters stat boost for less...

P.S. Not that I am for or against it, I just don't like the lack of consistency that we have. If some series are allowed it, it should be admissible for all


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

@NostalgiaFan @Blade 

Apparently Brevoort of all people said Those Who Sit Above in Shadow are Beyonders

Omniverse level Rune King Thor


----------



## Blade (Oct 21, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> @NostalgiaFan @Blade
> 
> Apparently Brevoort of all people said Those Who Sit Above in Shadow are Beyonders
> 
> Omniverse level Rune King Thor




let's not forget his multiversal+ feat too


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

Blade said:


> let's not forget his multiversal+ feat too




Thor telling the Beyonders to kneel before the God of Thunder and rock and roll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Agent9149 (Oct 21, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Pretty sure given what Seth and Odin were doing earlier, it more than justifies it
> 
> And yes that’s Seth. Seth is the Egyptian Skyfather. Set is the Serpentine Conan god



Uh No. Seth is D-List character with barely few showings. none of the likes which put him anywhere near Universal let alone Multiversal. We're talking about the dude that god his but kicked by Hogun, of the warrior's three


----------



## Blade (Oct 21, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Thor telling the Beyonders to kneel before the God of Thunder and rock and roll








and the song that plays during that moment


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 21, 2018)

Keollyn said:


> Funny you should say that.
> 
> Why is YYH barred from these type of fluffs when they have not only Raizen's but Sensui's? We've come to give characters stat boost for less...
> 
> P.S. Not that I am for or against it, I just don't like the lack of consistency that we have. If some series are allowed it, it should be admissible for all


iirc CT mentioned something a while back when he was going through YYH about Sensui's shaking feat


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

Agent9149 said:


> Uh No. Seth is D-List character with barely few showings. none of the likes which put him anywhere near Universal let alone Multiversal. We're talking about the dude that god his but kicked by Hogun, of the warrior's three


That’s Set not Seth. They’re two different characters. And that’s a hilariously low showing for Conan’s Set when the dude was coiling around universes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Agent9149 (Oct 21, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> That’s Set not Seth. They’re two different characters. And that’s a hilariously low showing for Conan’s Set when the dude was coiling around universes.



 That's Seth, He transformed into a snake.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

Agent9149 said:


> That's Seth, He transformed into a snake.


Okay and one low showing disproves him threatening Odin and Yggdrasil why? I didn’t know you were Xcano.


----------



## Agent9149 (Oct 21, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Okay and one low showing disproves him threatening Odin and Yggdrasil why? I didn’t know you were Xcano.



A Threat isn't a feat.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

Agent9149 said:


> A Threat isn't a feat.


Fuck if it isn’t. Seth was pretty soundly beating on and matching Odin and Odin was taking his threat seriously.

Next you’re gonna tell me Genis’ feat of nearly undoing HoM isn’t a feat even though his Cosmic Awareness confirms he could have


----------



## Agent9149 (Oct 21, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Fuck if it isn’t. Seth was pretty soundly beating on and matching Odin and Odin was taking his threat seriously.
> 
> Next you’re gonna tell me Genis’ feat of nearly undoing HoM isn’t a feat even though his Cosmic Awareness confirms he could have



You should reread the very scan you posted. Seth doesn't even threat to destroy yggdrasil. He says, "Yggdrasil and the Universe entire are mine to ravage at will" Doesn't equate to seth being multiversal being.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

Agent9149 said:


> You should reread the very scan you posted. Seth doesn't even threat to destroy yggdrasil. He says, "Yggdrasil and the Universe entire are mine to ravage at will" Doesn't equate to seth being multiversal being.


Ravage pretty clearly means destroy. This is semantics based nonsense now. The context of the story is Seth being a massive threat that only Odin could stop and that included Yggdrasil’s fall. Your argumentation is getting weak if this is all you have.

You want another feat? Odinforce Thor fought Mad God Genis and came out of that fight fine. Odin is definitely multiversal especially if someone with his powers can survive an encounter with Genis-Vell.


----------



## Agent9149 (Oct 21, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Ravage pretty clearly means destroy. This is semantics based nonsense now. The context of the story is Seth being a massive threat that only Odin could stop and that included Yggdrasil’s fall. Your argumentation is getting weak if this is all you have.
> 
> You want another feat? Odinforce Thor fought Mad God Genis and came out of that fight fine. Odin is definitely multiversal especially if someone with his powers can survive an encounter with Genis-Vell.



And Iceman stood up to Oblivion. Please.

You have a statement vs. my actual feat of Hogun defeating Seth.  Let's not compare arguments.

At the very most lenient scaling, Seth is as powerful as Hela and Mephisto and that's being extremely generous. If Seth was so called multiversal, why did he need Thor to save him from getting eaten by the Demigorge when other Multiversal threats like Set and Cthon were able to get away on their own power?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

Agent9149 said:


> And Iceman stood up to Oblivion. Please.


Obvious PIS since Iceman has never dome a feat like that ever again.


Agent9149 said:


> You have a statement vs. my actual feat of Hogun defeating Seth. Let's not compare arguments.


Context of the story backs my argument not yours. I dare you to say Genis couldn’t undo HoM. I know you wanna 


Agent9149 said:


> At the very most lenient scaling, Seth is as powerful as Hela and Mephisto and that's being extremely generous.


Mephisto is multiversal 


Agent9149 said:


> If Seth was so called multiversal, why did he need Thor to save him from getting eaten by the Demigorge when other Multiversal threats like Set and Cthon were able to get away on their own power?


Maybe because Demigorge is just that powerful? Not only that but Set and Chthon are clearly more powerful than Seth so that doesn’t disprove shit. This is an argument from incredulity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 21, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> @NostalgiaFan @Blade
> 
> Apparently Brevoort of all people said Those Who Sit Above in Shadow are Beyonders
> 
> Omniverse level Rune King Thor


Where's the proof?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Where's the proof?


I looked it up and Brevoort is vague as fuck unfortunately. Someone asked him if TWSAIS are Beyonders and he said go check Loki: Agent of Asgard 17

So I guess it isn’t confirmed


----------



## Agent9149 (Oct 21, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> I looked it up and Brevoort is vague as fuck unfortunately. Someone asked him if TWSAIS are Beyonders and he said go check Loki: Agent of Asgard 17
> 
> So I guess it isn’t confirmed



Let's not speak about context.

You're using, events that happen in Rune Thor King and later comics, to retroactively upscale Seth into Multiversal levels. Which is just ridiculous. At the time those comics were being made, The realms were country/planet like, and hadn't been considered their own universes yet. 

By your logic, Enchantress is Multiversal for harming the Yggdrasil


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

Did you just quote the wrong post 

And bullshit to that. Yggdrasil was a multiverse in Secret Wars 2. And Seth threatened to nuke it

Goes right in line with Thor surviving an encounter with Genis or Odin head butting Galactus so hard his helmet shattered


----------



## Agent9149 (Oct 21, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> And bullshit to that. Yggdrasil was a multiverse in Secret Wars 2. And Seth threatened to nuke it



Post your scans.

Regardless of whatever, Seth threatening to "ravage" and "uproot" yggdrassil is not proof he's a multiversal level character when:

He's got his but kicked by Odin
He's got his but kicked by Thor
He's got his but kicked by Hogun
Needed Thor's help to escape the Demigorge.

And address my Enchantress scan. Is she multiversal for harming the Yggdrasill? Because if you think Seth is multiversal for his statements then she must truly be for her actions.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

Agent9149 said:


> Post your scans.


Or you know you can go and read Secret Wars 2?


Agent9149 said:


> He's got his but kicked by Odin


Someone who can head butt Galactus and visibly shatter his helmet and knock him back.


Agent9149 said:


> He's got his but kicked by Thor


Guy who helped defeat Walker 


Agent9149 said:


> He's got his but kicked by Hogun


Obvious low end


Agent9149 said:


> Needed Thor's help to escape the Demigorge.


Or Demigorge is simply that powerful. You suck at this.


Agent9149 said:


> And address my Enchantress scan. Is she multiversal for harming the Yggdrasill? Because if you think Seth is multiversal for his statements then she must truly be for her actions.


Secret Wars 2 said that Yggdrasil is a multiverse and it created and empowered Eon (an Abstract no less) so probably.


----------



## Blocky (Oct 21, 2018)

Why does this have 9 pages?

It’s like we’re back in 2008 again


----------



## Blocky (Oct 21, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> I looked it up and Brevoort is vague as fuck unfortunately. Someone asked him if TWSAIS are Beyonders and he said go check Loki: Agent of Asgard 17
> 
> So I guess it isn’t confirmed


Tom Brevoort isn’t exactly a good source for vs debating. 

And the Beyonders’s powers are very mixed, like they can kill LT and the next, it took a hundred of them to kill Thor and the other guy I kinda forgot


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

Blocky said:


> Tom Brevoort isn’t exactly a good source for vs debating.
> 
> And the Beyonders’s powers are very mixed, like they can kill LT and the next, it took a hundred of them to kill Thor and the other guy I kinda forgot


Yeah that’s true although the Beyond’s collective energy was able to temporarily stop the Chaos Wave with assistance from the multiverse and Otherworld so


----------



## Blade (Oct 21, 2018)

pictured: the quality of this thread


----------



## TrueG 37 (Oct 21, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> Neither versions of Galactus are that higher than Beerus whose Universe+ level...
> 
> *research is your friend*.


----------



## Agent9149 (Oct 21, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Or you know you can go and read Secret Wars 2?


 
I'm not combing through and entire event to find what your'e talking about.



Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Or Demigorge is simply that powerful. You suck at this.



Demigorge was defeated by thor, with the help of Shango, Indra, Apollo, Horus, Quezocoatl, and Tawa. (and it wasn't even an outright defeat. Thor messed up his digestion). But you're telling Seth is around the likes of RKT, when he couldn't even run from Demogorge, and was literally the first one to get eaten? 



Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Obvious low end


 
Eric Matterson also kicked Seth's ass.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

Agent9149 said:


> I'm not combing through and entire event to find what your'e talking about.


Then you’ve simply never read it or read all the tie ins which goes to show you don’t know anything about comics so you should just shut up 


Agent9149 said:


> Demigorge was defeated by thor, with the help of Shango, Indra, Apollo, Horus, Quezocoatl, and Tawa. (and it wasn't even an outright defeat. Thor messed up his digestion). But you're telling Seth is around the likes of RKT, when he couldn't even run from Demogorge, and was literally the first one to get eaten?


And yet Demogorge devoured fucking Mephisto and a bunch of other gods. Same Mephisto that fought Galactus in his turf and almost won. He belongs to the same pantheon as Gaea who’s also massively multiversal. And Seth is obviously weaker than the likes of Mephisto or Galactus. Doesn’t disprove him being multiversal.

Also thinking that the World Tree feat is RKT’s best feat 


Agent9149 said:


> Eric Matterson also kicked Seth's ass.


>Eric Masterson beating Seth
>same Seth who could threaten Odin and Yggdrasil
>same Seth that took a guy who could eat Mephisto and countless other gods to be killed

What’s next? Doom isn’t strong because Squirrel Girl once beat him?


----------



## Fang (Oct 21, 2018)

Agent9149 said:


> And address my Enchantress scan. Is she multiversal for harming the Yggdrasill? Because if you think Seth is multiversal for his statements then she must truly be for her actions.



You are completely misrepresenting her feat and Jackie boy's argument if you think these two things are on the same wave length.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

Fang said:


> Jackie boy


I feel like you’re making fun of me with that


----------



## Fang (Oct 21, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> I feel like you’re making fun of me with that


----------



## Agent9149 (Oct 21, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Then you’ve simply never read it or read all the tie ins which goes to show you don’t know anything about comics so you should just shut up



This is coming from the guy called Set, Seth.
Didn't recgonize Seth as a snake, as Seth and thought it was Set. 

Asking you to post a scan to defend your arguments is literally bare minimum. You have have nothing to prove that Seth is multiversal threat other than his statement that he'll "Ravage Yggdrasil". That's absolutely nothing. 



Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Same Mephisto that fought Galactus in his turf and almost won.



Almost won is nice way of saying Mephisto got his but kicked by Galactus. And Mephisto in strongest in realm. Mephisto still got eaten by the Demogorge and was still defeated by Thor and his myth counterparts. Are we gonna claim regular Thor is multiversal? 



Fang said:


> You are completely misrepresenting her feat and Jackie boy's argument if you think these two things are on the same wave length.



I'm not misrepresenting anything. He thinks because Seth said he'll "Ravage Yggdrasil" that makes him a multiversal character, when characters like Enchantress have messed with World Tree and damaged it and that isn't enough to make them multiversal let alone a statement.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

Agent9149 said:


> This is coming from the guy called Set, Seth.
> Didn't recgonize Seth as a snake, as Seth and thought it was Set.


You were the dumbass that thought Seth was the Conan Serpentine god until I told you otherwise.

And please that looks like Seth. Easy mistake to make. Now read what I cited.


Agent9149 said:


> Asking you to post a scan to defend your arguments is literally bare minimum. You have have nothing to prove that Seth is multiversal threat other than his statement that he'll "Ravage Yggdrasil". That's absolutely nothing.


It’s called a fucking citation. I also like how you ignore the Abstract Eon was created and empowered by the World Tree. Not so convenient for your argument now is it? 

I do have other proof. The fact he was beating on Odin and that it took a Mephisto level threat to beat him. Solid enough proof.


Agent9149 said:


> Almost won is nice way of saying Mephisto got his but kicked by Galactus.


No he didn’t. Galactus almost got trapped by Mephisto. The fact that Mephisto didn’t end up splattered all over his realm is proof enough that he’s close to Galactus’ level.


Agent9149 said:


> And Mephisto in strongest in realm. Mephisto still got eaten by the Demogorge and was still defeated by Thor and his myth counterparts. Are we gonna claim regular Thor is multiversal?


That makes Demogorge strong and Thor doesn’t take all the credit for beating him anymore than Thanos does for beating Walker or Omega.


Agent9149 said:


> Are we gonna claim regular Thor is multiversal?


Anymore than Songbird trapping Hulk makes her Herald level. At least she did that solo 


Agent9149 said:


> I'm not misrepresenting anything. He thinks because Seth said he'll "Ravage Yggdrasil" that makes him a multiversal character, when characters like Enchantress have messed with World Tree and damaged it and that isn't enough to make them multiversal let alone a statement.


Damage isn’t the same as completely ravaging the thing. Moreover, Seth has more feats and accolades than Enchantress does. Now shut up and piss off.


----------



## Agent9149 (Oct 21, 2018)

> Imakarum Mirabilis said:
> 
> 
> > You were the dumbass that thought Seth was the Conan Serpentine god until I told you otherwise.
> ...




I did not think Seth was the Conan god. Are you serious? Go back and read. Stop making things up.

Seth has no feats. You only have a statement. A statement is not enough or anything at all. Post a feat of Seth at least doing something universal and I'll go. All you have is him making empty statements and then getting his ass handed to him.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

Agent9149 said:


> I did not think Seth was the Conan god. Are you serious? Go back and read. Stop making things up.


Yes you did. You tried to muddy the fucking waters intentionally which is dishonest as fuck.


Agent9149 said:


> Seth has no feats.


>fighting Odin and him being forced to be taken seriously
>threatening to destroy Yggdrasil
>taking a guy who ate Mephisto and other gods to be killed
>not feats

I smell the 


Agent9149 said:


> You only have a statement. A statement is not enough or anything at all. Post a feat of Seth at least doing something universal and I'll go. All you have is him making empty statements and then getting his ass handed to him.


I did. You choose to ignore them. Not my fault you're an incompetent debater


----------



## Agent9149 (Oct 21, 2018)

A statement is not a feat. It's words.

Being defeated by Odin is not proof that he's a multiversal threat. Especially when he's been beaten by Hogun, Thor, and Eric Matterson. 

He was the first person to be eaten by Demogorge. How is that a feat? The first person to lose. Yeah, that's proof he's multiversal. 



Getting defeated by someone doesn't make you their level. Try again.


----------



## Blocky (Oct 21, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Yeah that’s true although the Beyond’s collective energy was able to temporarily stop the Chaos Wave with assistance from the multiverse and Otherworld so


I guess it was PIS at its worst in that case

Modern marvel writers don’t give a shit about it’s own power levels aways


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 21, 2018)

>Hungry Galactus

Bitch Galactus hasn't needed to eat planets for a while now.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

Agent9149 said:


> A statement is not a feat. It's words.


When the context of the story backs it up, it is. Moreover, Seth attempted to destroy Yggdrasil more than once so there's backing to it 


Agent9149 said:


> Being defeated by Odin is not proof that he's a multiversal threat. Especially when he's been beaten by Hogun, Thor, and Eric Matterson.


Even though you can argue in that same vein Songbird is Herald level for having beaten Heralds in a fight. Goes both ways.


Agent9149 said:


> He was the first person to be eaten by Demogorge. How is that a feat? The first person to lose. Yeah, that's proof he's multiversal.


When fucking Demogorge could eat Mephisto, it definitely fucking is, dumbfuck.


Agent9149 said:


> Getting defeated by someone doesn't make you their level. Try again.


If it takes someone of that level to beat you it does. Good lord, you're beyond stupid.


----------



## Agent9149 (Oct 21, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> If it takes someone of that level to beat you it does. Good lord, you're beyond stupid.





Okay this is the end of the conversation. 

Hulk must be Zeus's level cause Zeus beat him up. A regular human with a gun must Spiderman's level cause it took someone of Spider Man's level to beat him. 

Like, dude got his but kicked in three panels but that means he's the same level of the but kicker. Okay. It's been fun.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

Awesome strawman you got there

By trying to disprove that Seth was multiversal, you showed a multiversal being defeating another multiversal being

I can't believe you didn't catch onto that


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 21, 2018)

Agent9149 said:


> A statement is not a feat. It's words.



Umm... in what year do you think you're posting in?

Statements are no longer disregarded because they aren't direct feats. Context and precedence is what's important these days. If they lend credence to the statement, there's is nothing wrong with taking them at face value.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

Keollyn said:


> Umm... in what year do you think you're posting in?
> 
> Statements are no longer disregarded because they aren't direct feats. Context and precedence is what's important these days. If they lend credence to the statement, there's is nothing wrong with taking them at face value.


I guess Genis didn't destroy the Omniverse because he was stated to have only destroyed the universe

Or he couldn't have undone HoM because he was only affecting the universe


----------



## Agent9149 (Oct 21, 2018)

Keollyn said:


> Umm... in what year do you think you're posting in?
> 
> Statements are no longer disregarded because they aren't direct feats. Context and precedence is what's important these days. If they lend credence to the statement, there's is nothing wrong with taking them at face value.



A statement within context of feats can be considered. But Seth saying "I'm going to ravage Yggdrasil" is not enough proof to claim he is multiversal when he's been defeated by Characters like Hogun, Thor, and Eric Matterson. Being defeated by Odin is not proof that can back up that satement. Getting eaten by the Demogorge is not proof either.

Especially within comicbooks, where characters make big and ridiculous claims all the time and many outliers are present. 



Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> I guess Genis didn't destroy the Omniverse because he was stated to have only destroyed the universe
> 
> Or he couldn't have undone HoM because he was only affecting the universe



Here is an actual real world example of a strawman and a false equivalence.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

>knocks down Odin for a lengthy period of time
>damages the World Tree with casual blasts
>"that statement isn't valid!"
>"Seth has no feats"


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

Agent9149 said:


> Here is an actual real world example of a strawman and a false equivalence.


Nah not a strawman, it's a mockery of you. Your STATEMENTS AREN'T FEATS shit is why you're a dumbass, especially when the statements can be corroborated by context and actual fucking feats like matching Odin and knocking him down for a long ass time or better yet, damaging Yggdrasil with casual blasts


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 21, 2018)

Agent9149 said:


> A statement within context of feats can be considered. But Seth saying "I'm going to ravage Yggdrasil" is not enough proof to claim he is multiversal when he's been defeated by Characters like Hogun, Thor, and Eric Matterson.



I'm only answering the "A statement is not a feat. It's words." comment. Anything else, I have no response for (due to not liking to comment on things I lack first hand knowledge of)


----------



## Worldbreaker (Oct 21, 2018)

Crimson King said:


> >Hungry Galactus
> 
> Bitch Galactus hasn't needed to eat planets for a while now.


He's back to purple


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 21, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> When the context of the story backs it up, it is. Moreover, Seth attempted to destroy Yggdrasil more than once so there's backing to it
> 
> Even though you can argue in that same *vein Songbird is Herald level *for having beaten Heralds in a fight. Goes both ways.
> 
> ...


?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> ?


I'm not saying she is, I'm making fun of Agent for using low ends to disprove Seth by bringing up that Songbird has beaten on Hulk and that one obscure Thor villain I'm forgetting


----------



## Agent9149 (Oct 21, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> >knocks down Odin for a lengthy period of time
> >damages the World Tree with casual blasts
> >"that statement isn't valid!"
> >"Seth has no feats"



Damaging the World Tree doesn't make you Multiversal when characters like the Enchantress has also done it before. I countered this already. Especially when Enchantress did MORE Damage and was unraveling reality.  Try again!


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

Agent9149 said:


> Damaging the World Tree doesn't make you Multiversal when characters like the Enchantress has also done it before. I countered this already. Especially when Enchantress did MORE Damage and was unraveling reality. Try again!


Even though Odin was trying to stop him before he could finish the job. Idiot. Holy shit you are dumb.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 21, 2018)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> You also don't have to be in this section.
> 
> Would you like to be shown the door?



While youre at it, show yourself out as well. You lynch mob asvocating, dishonest, bullying, brigading, degenerate supporting traitor.

Or at least have the character to apologize to myself, Jakk and the others you targeted 

Not that Tom is right, Servos full of shit but you are the last person who should be threatening anyone with censure when you are one of the biggest threats to this section.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2018)

Blocky said:


> Why does this have 9 pages?
> 
> It’s like we’re back in 2008 again


>Imakarum Mirabilis spam
>flame war
>butthurt people crawling out of the woodwork to spam
>you and other people randomly posting to extend the thread longer


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

Or it could be that dumbasses like you or Agent don't know when to fucking concede


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 21, 2018)

Worldbreaker said:


> He's back to purple


IIRC it's just like an addition now. Doesn't weaken him.

Also that was a dumb move they did


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 21, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> >Imakarum Mirabilis spam
> >flame war
> >butthurt people crawling out of the woodwork to spam
> >you and other people randomly posting to extend the thread longer


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

>Tom Servo doesn't know Watchdog was referring to me (i.e. Blakk Jakk) in his post to Nighty


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 21, 2018)

This thread is now about the Daleks


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2018)

Answering a question and giving simple clarification means I'm frustrated apparently.


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Crimson King (Oct 21, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> Answering a question and giving simple clarification means I'm frustrated apparently.


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Agent9149 (Oct 21, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Even though Odin was trying to stop him before he could finish the job. Idiot. Holy shit you are dumb.



Except he didn't even attempt to finish the job. Seth the dumbass got distracted immediately by the Asgard forces till Odin came back and wiped the floor with him literally



> ....



Again. Saying he's gonna ravage the Yggdrasil doesn't make him multiversal. Attacking the Yggdrasil and doing less damage than Enchantress doesn't make him multiversal. And then getting stomped by Odin when he's finally gets serious.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

Agent9149 said:


> Except he didn't even attempt to finish the job. Seth the dumbass got distracted immediately by the Asgard forces till Odin came back and wiped the floor with him literally


The issue beforehand was him plotting to kill the Asgardians by destroying Yggdrasil. Holy crap, you have never read that arc 

Like really, Seth was being a villain and monologuing about how he was gonna destroy the Asgardians. It's obvious CIS


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

>Seth the dumbass

Now we all know how Agent feels about Seth. No wonder he's been wasting my time stonewalling and trying to downplay the fuck out of him


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 21, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> monologuing


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Oct 21, 2018)

Yeah it's clear not only was Seth damaging the world tree but would have succeed if he was not distracted so the thought of him not having the DC to harm it is bullshit.


----------



## Agent9149 (Oct 21, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> The issue beforehand was him plotting to kill the Asgardians by destroying Yggdrasil. Holy crap, you have never read that arc
> 
> Like really, Seth was being a villain and monologuing about how he was gonna destroy the Asgardians. It's obvious CIS



Again. Enchantress did more damage to the tree and isn't considered anything multiversal. Seth got defeated by Odin doesn't make him multiversal. Seth isn't multiversal.


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

Agent9149 said:


> Again. Enchantress did more damage to the tree and isn't considered anything multiversal. Seth got defeated by Odin doesn't make him multiversal. Seth isn't multiversal.


Seth knocked Odin on his ass and Odin was forced to use all his power to beat him. Seth was also threatening to destroy the whole thing (literally his entire plan revolved around him destroying the tree) and he only lost because he was doing the classic villain monologue and left himself wide open.

You are stonewalling at this point and you need to be removed from this thread. Actually, this thread just needs to be closed altogether.


----------



## Agent9149 (Oct 21, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Seth knocked Odin on his ass and Odin was forced to use all his power to beat him. Seth was also threatening to destroy the whole thing (literally his entire plan revolved around him destroying the tree) and he only lost because he was doing the classic villain monologue and left himself wide open.
> 
> You are stonewalling at this point and you need to be removed from this thread. Actually, this thread just needs to be closed altogether.



Again, if Seth was Multiversal he would be around the powerlevel of RKT who is way above Odin. Yet he got beat by Odin, and Thor, and other weaker characters throughout Canon.

I'm done going over this again and again. Seth still aint Multiversal and wishful thinking won't make him.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

Agent9149 said:


> Again, if Seth was Multiversal he would be around the powerlevel of RKT who is way above Odin. Yet he got beat by Odin, and Thor, and other weaker characters throughout Canon.


RKT has better fucking feats than multiversal. RKT one-shot the World Tree, defeated Those Who Sit Above in Shadow (who may or may not be Beyonders or they're Elder Gods, either way it's impressive as fuck) and he may or may not have merged with the universe and became Eternity. Seth by comparison was taking time to destroy the World Tree while RKT casually destroyed it. Big difference there.

Also Seth had to be gang banged to be beaten in all those instances and he needed a much more powerful entity who's also multiversal to fucking kill him. Just stop already. You're stonewalling and wasting my time as well as everyone else's.


Agent9149 said:


> I'm done going over this again and again. Seth still aint Multiversal and wishful thinking won't make him.


And Sailor Moon will always be under Virgo Shaka's heel

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

>Seth causes Jean pain from attacking the Asgardians and the World Tree
>Jean says that the universe and reality is falling apart

As if we needed more confirmation that Seth is multiversal. I dunno if this is applicable to Phoenix Force Jean (it probably is) but it's at least confirmation that Seth is multiversal.


----------



## Agent9149 (Oct 21, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> And Sailor Moon will always be under Virgo Shaka's heel



The fact that you keep trying to make this personal shows how dumb I've been arguing with someone like you. I feel bad for myself. I should know better.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

Agent9149 said:


> The fact that you keep trying to make this personal shows how dumb I've been arguing with someone like you. I feel bad for myself. I should know better.


I mean you've gone and irritated me by wasting my time. You have no high ground here by intentionally stonewalling me so you can fuck right off.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Oct 21, 2018)

I like how Galactus still wins by drinking Beerus like hes a fucking soda.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 21, 2018)

The hilarious part is that Odin once dropped Set of all beings like a bad habbit.

The same Set who world snaked the local multiverse without really even reaching any kind of "limit" on his "size" and presence...but sure..he doesn't have multiversal feats 

@Tom Servo  I thought you knew more about marvel than us plebes? How come you don't know that one huh?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> The hilarious part is that Odin once dropped Set of all beings like a bad habbit.
> 
> The same Set who world snaked the local multiverse without really even reaching any kind of "limit" on his "size" and presence...but sure..he doesn't have multiversal feats


I mean both Set and Seth are multiversal but Set is the more powerful of the two for sure. If it's true the IG sealed him and his realm off as well as the Vishanti, that is a testament to his power for sure.

Seth's no pushover either despite Agent's flailing around but still, Set is the more impressive of the two for sure.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 21, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> I mean both Set and Seth are multiversal but Set is the more powerful of the two for sure. If it's true the IG sealed him and his realm off as well as the Vishanti, that is a testament to his power for sure.
> 
> Seth's no pushover either despite Agent's flailing around but still, Set is the more impressive of the two for sure.



Right! That was my point...if Odin is gonna rumble with the Father of Demons and Dinosaurs than there's no disputing either he nor his rougher opponents are on that level.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Right! That was my point...if Odin is gonna rumble with the Father of Demons and Dinosaurs than there's no disputing either he nor his rougher opponents are on that level.


I mean it shouldn't be out of the ordinary that Odin hits that hard when people like Thanos, Mar-Vell, Sentry, etc. likely also got multiversal feats

You've got Marv fighting Cosmic Cube powered Thanos, shattering the CC while aged to near death, repeatedly dodged and tanked an attack from The Stranger (a Galactus level threat) and Sentry said that Marv could beat him in his Void state apparently

Sentry also fought with Genis, albeit holding back to not kill Cap but their power was so overwhelming that the universe was reeling from their fight in the Microverse and crushed a Cosmic Cube in his hand

Thanos also helped in defeating Walker (a galactic death god that threatened to kill Death herself) and Omega (a Thanosi clone of Galactus and Thanos who was far more powerful than either one)

So Odin being more powerful than all of them shouldn't be out of the question


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 21, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Sentry also fought with Genis, albeit holding back to not kill Cap but their power was so overwhelming that the universe was reeling from their fight in the Microverse and crushed a Cosmic Cube in his handn



Granted, Bob is a fucking monster who hovers between Cube and Abstract (to slightly above even that ) so him being on that level isn't surprising...Odin should lose quite handily to a CIS free Sentry...though to be fair, so should the entirety of the Dragon Ball multiverse.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Granted, Bob is a fucking monster who hovers between Cube and Abstract (to slightly above even that ) so him being on that level isn't surprising...Odin should lose quite handily to a CIS free Sentry...though to be fair, so should the entirety of the Dragon Ball multiverse.


That sounds fair. Odin should still be more powerful than Marv or Thanos from what I recall. Depends on how you take Sentry saying Marv could beat him.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> @Tom Servo  I thought you knew more about marvel than us plebes? How come you don't know that one huh?


I didn't say that I said I'm one of the most not the most. I didn't call anyone plebes and I didn't talk down to anyone when I mentioned that. Also I was specifically mentioning Thanos posts...
Imakarum completely played you so congratulations on being dumb enough to believe him...


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> That's adorable child I'm one of the most well comic versed comic veterans here.


Yeah that's total horse shit. Not only were you never a regular around here, your comic veteran status is thrown into question with how many blunders you've made


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 21, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> I didn't say that I said I'm one of the most not the most. I didn't call anyone plebes and I didn't talk down to anyone when I mentioned that. Also I was specifically mentioning Thanos posts...
> Imakarum completely played you so congratulations on being dumb enough to believe him...


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2018)

In fact literally when the debate of multiverse feats for Odin even came up all I said was "not to my knowledge"....so go be condescending to someone who actually has it coming...


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

>condescending to someone else
>calls Shuma a "child" in that quote

Pot calling the quasar black


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 21, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> The hilarious part is that Odin once dropped Set of all beings like a bad habbit.
> 
> The same Set who world snaked the local multiverse without really even reaching any kind of "limit" on his "size" and presence...but sure..he doesn't have multiversal feats
> 
> @Tom Servo  I thought you knew more about marvel than us plebes? How come you don't know that one huh?


I remember there was a scan of him doing that does anyone have it


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 21, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> I mean it shouldn't be out of the ordinary that Odin hits that hard when people like Thanos, Mar-Vell, *Sentry*, etc. likely also got multiversal feats
> 
> You've got Marv fighting Cosmic Cube powered Thanos, shattering the CC while aged to near death, repeatedly dodged and tanked an attack from The Stranger (a Galactus level threat) and Sentry said that Marv could beat him in his Void state apparently
> 
> ...


iffy on that one m8 unless we're talking about void


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 21, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> iffy on that one m8 unless we're talking about void



hmm?



Tom Servo said:


> That's adorable child I'm one of the most well comic versed comic veterans here. .





No, you aren't....At all.



Tom Servo said:


> I didn't say that I said I'm one of the most not the most. I didn't call anyone plebes and I didn't talk down to anyone when I mentioned that. .



I think you have reading comprehension problems or are a liar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> iffy on that one m8 unless we're talking about void


Breaking a Cosmic Cube with pure strength is kind of a big deal. Watchdog knows more about Sentry than I do but I don’t doubt Sentry is up there in power.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> They're one in the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>I'm one of the most
>"I'm one of the most"
>needs reading comprehension skills

it's literally right there r tard...you quoted me and proved yourself wrong.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 21, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> >I'm one of the most
> >"I'm one of the most"
> >needs reading comprehension skills
> 
> it's literally right there r tard...you quoted me and proved yourself wrong.



And my point in mocking you was that you aren't in fact "one of the most" knowledgeable comic book veterans. You're fucking fodder, you don't even know what the fuck you're talking about in this thread and I don't remember you on the front lines with Mike and myself when fuckers like Astner/Pencil and or the Willyvereb lead calc cult tried to fuck up comics to appease "poor abused anime fans" over some bullshit perception of double standard...

So who the fuck are you? You're no one..And you don't know what the fuck I'm talking about, which was the point of my sarcastic post you pedantic, passive aggressive shitheel jobber.

Also


> @Tom Servo I thought you knew more about marvel than us plebes? How come you don't know that one huh?



You need to go back to school, or learn to misrepresent fuckers posts better.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> And my point in mocking you was that you aren't in fact "one of the most" knowledgeable comic book veterans. You're fucking fodder, you don't even know what the fuck you're talking about in this thread and I don't remember you on the front lines with Mike and myself when fuckers like Astner/Pencil and or the Willyvereb lead calc cult tried to fuck up comics to appease "poor abused anime fans" over some bullshit perception of double standard...
> 
> So who the fuck are you? You're no one..And you don't know what the fuck I'm talking about, which was the point of my sarcastic post you pedantic, passive aggressive shitheel jobber.


So you're butthurt that it didn't take me long to reach your joke of an online status and it wounds your ego so much you needed to pick a fight over it in a thread that's not even relevant to what the current topic is about.

Again congratulations for being dumb enough for him to play you. You said he's one of the worst posters on his sight but for a "veteran" you sure as hell were easy to fall into the hairy palms of his hand


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 21, 2018)

> One of the most Well versed experts on comics in the OBD

> Es and I spent five minutes on discord trying to remember who the fuck you were after reading that


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> > One of the most Well versed experts on comics in the OBD
> 
> > Es and I spent five minutes on discord trying to remember who the fuck you were after reading that


Guess that's further proof with how retarded both of you are.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 21, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Breaking a Cosmic Cube with pure strength is kind of a big deal. Watchdog knows more about Sentry than I do but I don’t doubt Sentry is up there in power.


Sentry never did broke the cube he restrained though I'll admitted but it obvious he couldn't hold it any longer and it mentioned he was struggling and his arm was going nummed
Void however I can see being there


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 21, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> >I'm one of the most
> >"I'm one of the most"
> >needs reading comprehension skills
> 
> it's literally right there r tard...you quoted me and proved yourself wrong.





Tom Servo said:


> So you're butthurt that it didn't take me long to reach your joke of an online status and it wounds your ego so much you needed to pick a fight over it in a thread that's not even relevant to what the current topic is about.
> 
> Again congratulations for being dumb enough for him to play you. You said he's one of the worst posters on his sight but for a "veteran" you sure as hell were easy to fall into the hairy palms of his hand





Tom Servo said:


> Guess that's further proof with how retarded both of you are.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 21, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> So you're butthurt that it didn't take me long to reach your joke of an online status and it wounds your ego so much you needed to pick a fight over it in a thread that's not even relevant to what the current topic is about.]



Wait, so destroying your over inflated sense of self importance and highlighting your functional illiteracy on the very topic you profess to be an expert of is somehow me being butthurt? You, throwing a tantrum because no one takes you seriously and you got caught making a really dumb claim about the Sphinx Cat from Super being able to beat a guy who can quite literally eat him even when starving...is somehow me being butthurt?

Pointing out that you're a nobody who is too big for his britches and laughing at you is butthurt? As for relevancy, it goes towards impeaching your credibility boyo...you have none.




Tom Servo said:


> Again congratulations for being dumb enough for him to play you. You said he's one of the worst posters on his sight but for a "veteran" you sure as hell were easy to fall into the hairy palms of his hand





This is one of the lamest attempts at face saving I've ever seen and I've got Nighty literally assembling a cabal of worthless Ex mods to fuck with me because she's mad I don't acknowledge her as the two foot messiah of the section 



Tom Servo said:


> Guess that's further proof with how retarded both of you are.



If by "proves how retarded both of you are" means "And then I proceed to further debase myself and provoke derisive laughter because I'm unable to back up my bragging." then sure...

Fuck dude I'm mostly retired, I'm not even trying and you're still drowning..and proving, you were an idiot for claiming that 




Claudio Swiss said:


> Sentry never did broke the cube he restrained though I'll admitted but it obvious he couldn't hold it any longer and it mentioned he was struggling and his arm was going nummed
> Void however I can see being there



Anything Void can do, Bob can do better though.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Wait, so destroying your over inflated sense of self importance and highlighting your functional illiteracy on the very topic you claim to be an expert of is somehow me being butthurt?
> 
> Pointing out that you're a nobody who is too big for his britches and laughing at you is butthurt? As for relevancy, it goes towards impeaching your credibility .



Considering that it is both baseless and you made this conflict entirely personal because god knows you have nothing else going on in your life. This post where you're desperately fighting tooth and nail to discredit the type of person you're claiming to be pretty much makes you worse than Nighty tbh....speaking of-course from a veteran's perspective.


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 21, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> veteran's perspective


*Tom Servo
>






			veteran's perspective
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Blαck (Oct 21, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Anything Void can do, Bob can do better though.



Speaking of which, did you see Bob and Void merge?


----------



## Fang (Oct 21, 2018)

Lmao this entire thread


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 21, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> Considering that it is both baseless



It's baseless to point out you're neither a veteran nor an expert of anything when you can't even refute a jobber like Cain? When you don't know that a starving Galactus can still easily devour someone like the Furry God?



Tom Servo said:


> and you made this conflict entirely personal because god knows you have nothing else going on in your life.



No, you made this personal when you started playing the victim when you bit off more than you could chew.



Tom Servo said:


> This post where you're desperately fighting tooth and nail to discredit the type of person you're claiming to be pretty much makes you worse than Nighty tbh....



Actually I've never claimed to be anything of the sort...Other people have said that of a select few posters, which is the difference between them and you, or us and you if the rest of the thread will pardon my being a tiny bit arrogant to trigger this fucking clown 

You don't claim to be something which can only be conferred on you by your peers 



Tom Servo said:


> speaking of-course from a veteran's perspective.



You keep using that word, I don't think you know what it means.



Blαck said:


> Speaking of which, did you see Bob and Void merge?



Nope...not surprising though. Shit musta been sick.



Fang said:


> Lmao this entire thread




I fucking missed CK's macro humor though...Classics never die man.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 21, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> *Anything Void can do, Bob can do better though.*


Hmm?
Usually I thought VOID sentry>standard Bob


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> It's baseless to point out you're neither a veteran nor an expert of anything when you can't even refute a jobber like Cain? When you don't know that a starving Galactus can still easily devour someone like the Furry God?
> 
> 
> 
> No, you made this personal when you started playing the victim when you bit off more than you could chew.


You were the one who started this numbnuts...there's no use pretending like you aren't the instigator here even if you wanted to take my truthful statement in a different thread as a personal job to yourself that really goes to show how pretentiously fascist you are....


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 21, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> You were the one who started this numbnuts...



So the last nine pages of everyone laughing at you for making false claims regarding Galactus and getting schooled by Cain of all people...is...what?




Tom Servo said:


> there's no use pretending like you aren't the instigator here even if you wanted to take my truthful statement in a different thread



Truthful? When you claimed Furry of Destruction can beat a starving Galactus and then proceeded to fail to prove your retarded claim for nine pages?



Tom Servo said:


> as a personal job to yourself that really goes to show how pretentiously fascist you are....



"pretentiously fascist"

Are you just throwing words out now? 


Blαck said:


>







Claudio Swiss said:


> Hmm?
> Usually I thought VOID sentry>standard Bob



nope, Voids kind of a construct of Sentry, silly retcons aside that's always been the case?


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> So the last nine pages of everyone laughing at you for making false claims regarding Galactus and getting schooled by Cain of all people...is...what?


cyber-bullying literally most of the complaints was that I was retarded because "calcs can't be used" and "rippling a multiverse=multiverse level" both things you disagree one. NOt to mention constantly getting stalked by the dude, and getting people me pm'ing me to kill myself because of this. Because of this....who the fuck are you to tell me that I don't deserve to stand up for myself with credible calcs? With backing up my own argument? Like Is aid you just proved you're worse than Nighty congratulations.


----------



## setsuna tenma (Oct 21, 2018)

i just love how the thread went form being beerus vs galactus to whether odin is multiversal or not.I wonder how more pages is this thread going to have until it gets locked


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 21, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> cyber-bullying literally most of the complaints was that I was retarded because "calcs can't be used" and "rippling a multiverse=multiverse level" both things you disagree one.



Here's the problem...I don't disagree with calcs being unusable, as far as I'm concerned the over reliance on calcs has done more harm to the section than good. As far as rippling a multiverse equating to affecting a multiverse, yeah...I agree with that. It's not on the "destroying one" tier obviously...but uhh

"both things you disagree one" have you become so unhinged you aren't capable of typing straight?




Tom Servo said:


> . NOt to mention constantly getting stalked by the dude,



Jakk doesn't stalk anyone you liar.




Tom Servo said:


> and getting people me pm'ing me to kill myself because of this.



prove it...post the PM's 



Tom Servo said:


> Because of this....who the fuck are you to tell me that I don't deserve to stand up for myself with credible calcs?



Considering I never told you, you couldn't? And only pointed out, you know nothing about comics and are ignorant as fuck about Furry destroyer God....why are you, again lying?





Tom Servo said:


> Like Is aid you just proved you're worse than Nighty congratulations.



I haven't fucked over all of my friends, the section that made me relevant and any respect I had to pander to a bunch of callous, unfeeling, shit posting, moral prostitutes in a section that should net you an insta perm ban for even posting in....That'd be Nighty.

I'm just the guy calling you out for being a self important fool.


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 21, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> You were the one who started this numbnuts...there's no use pretending like you aren't the instigator here even if you wanted to take my truthful statement in a different thread as a personal job to yourself that really goes to show how pretentiously fascist you are....





Tom Servo said:


> cyber-bullying literally most of the complaints was that I was retarded because "calcs can't be used" and "rippling a multiverse=multiverse level" both things you disagree one. NOt to mention constantly getting stalked by the dude, and getting people me pm'ing me to kill myself because of this. Because of this....who the fuck are you to tell me that I don't deserve to stand up for myself with credible calcs? With backing up my own argument? Like Is aid you just proved you're worse than Nighty congratulations.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

The fucker is lying about the encounter him and I had. @geeknerd22ducks asked me a question on some guy's wall and I said, "Don't trust this guy on anything Marvel related" and I intended to leave after that.

Tom decided to throw a bitch fit afterward and started libelling me as a stalker when I have no interest in him other than debunking his nonsense regarding Marvel.


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 21, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> The fucker is lying about the encounter him and I had. @geeknerd22ducks asked me a question on some guy's wall and I said, "Don't trust this guy on anything Marvel related" and I intended to leave after that.
> 
> Tom decided to throw a bitch fit afterward and started libelling me as a stalker when I have no interest in him other than debunking his nonsense regarding Marvel.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 21, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> The fucker is lying about the encounter him and I had. @geeknerd22ducks asked me a question on some guy's wall and I said, "Don't trust this guy on anything Marvel related" and I intended to leave after that.
> 
> Tom decided to throw a bitch fit afterward and started libelling me as a stalker when I have no interest in him other than debunking his nonsense regarding Marvel.



To the surprise of no one, he's a lying troll who needed to bullshit you in a thread where an Admin who has a vendetta against you is posting, because he can't actually prove his claims or back up his assertions. Sounds like he both libeled you and threatened you.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 21, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> To the surprise of no one, he's a lying troll who needed to bullshit you in a thread where an Admin who has a vendetta against you is posting, because he can't actually prove his claims or back up his assertions. Sounds like he both libeled you and threatened you.


Pretty much yeah. The dude earlier e-thugged against me with a vague threat of "fucking with me" and I called his bluff. Hilariously enough, he fucked off the other thread when I did that


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 22, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> To the surprise of no one, he's a lying troll who needed to bullshit you in a thread where an Admin who has a vendetta against you is posting, because he can't actually prove his claims or back up his assertions. Sounds like he both libeled you and threatened you.


huge reason why I have put him on the ignore list for a while now...


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 22, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> and getting people me pm'ing me to kill myself because of this.




Literally fabricating a screenshot to make me look bad


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 22, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Literally fabricating a screenshot to make me look bad


Wow you are actually unbelievable you know that?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 22, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> Wow you are actually unbelievable you know that?


I'm unbelievable because you fucking defamed me and are fabricating screenshots to make it look like I said something I never did?

I invite anyone to look through my post history, you won't find me saying that anywhere. I have all of 1 comment about you being a "comic veteran" and it's in this thread. If I made that post, fucking link it then


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 22, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Literally fabricating a screenshot to make me look bad



Are you fucking shitting me? Right now....of all times, when you have a pair of fucking depraved admins IN THIS THREAD...that want your head...He pulls this?

_fuck this shit_



Tom Servo said:


> huge reason why I have put him on the ignore list for a while now...



You have some explaining to do, you lying piece of shit.



Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> I'm unbelievable because you fucking defamed me and are fabricating screenshots to make it look like I said something I never did?
> 
> I invite anyone to look through my post history, you won't find me saying that anywhere. I have all of 1 comment about you being a "comic veteran" and it's in this thread. If I made that post, fucking link it then



@Tom Servo  You have four posts to apologize...or shit's going to get really ugly for you here.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 22, 2018)

Dude actually made a counterfeit post


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 22, 2018)

Blαck said:


> Dude actually made a counterfeit post



He went full moron....he did it.

He broke


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 22, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Are you fucking shitting me? Right now....of all times, when you have a pair of fucking depraved admins IN THIS THREAD...that want your head...He pulls this?
> 
> _fuck this shit_
> 
> ...


 

Gotta bias here....telling people to commit suicide is ok I guess as long as it fits with your argument.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 22, 2018)

>kek

Yeah that is not me. I never say kek. Fucking liar.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 22, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> Gotta bias here....telling people to commit suicide is ok I guess as long as it fits with your argument.



....I'm not sure what's more retarded....You actually digging your heels in over this, or the fact that you fucking seriously thought a frame job this bad would be taken seriously? Jakk knows how to spell idiot...and that's not how PM titles look.

you have 3 posts to apologize now.

Meters running Tommy boy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 22, 2018)

Messages:



Messages in the picture: 13047

Time: 7:48 pm

Yes, because he totally only made 3 posts in 3 hours


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 22, 2018)

@Tom Servo 




Resorting to begging the guy you tried to frame to back your frame job now?


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 22, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> ....I'm not sure what's more retarded....You actually digging your heels in over this, or the fact that you fucking seriously thought a frame job this bad would be taken seriously? Jakk knows how to spell idiot...and that's not how PM titles look.
> 
> you have 3 posts to apologize now.
> 
> Meters running Tommy boy.


Wow you might actually be worse than he is... This is the type of desperate backpedaling I've seen only noobs do.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 22, 2018)

Condoning suicidal threats out of embarrassment...how am I the cancerous one here??


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 22, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> Condoning suicidal threats out of embarrassment...how am I the cancerous one here??


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 22, 2018)

Tom Servo said:


> Wow you might actually be worse than he is... This is the type of desperate backpedaling I've seen only noobs do.



Back pedaling? Do you even know what that means? Pressing an attack is not fucking backpedaling you mook...its the exact opposite of it.

you're down to three posts now Tommy




Tom Servo said:


> Condoning suicidal threats out of embarrassment...how am I the cancerous one here??



2 posts now...ever been lynched off a forum?



Blαck said:


> .



Fuck this piece of trash.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 22, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Back pedaling? Do you even know what that means? Pressing an attack is not fucking backpedaling you mook...its the exact opposite of it.
> 
> you're down to three posts now Tommy
> 
> ...


I've been told to go kill myself.....by Jakk....and when you asked for proof you didn't accept it. 

Also that's my point You switched your argument three times now an argument you started...That's pressing forward dumbass.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Oct 22, 2018)

Come back after months for some occasional OBD reading and find this gold mine of a thread.

Ahh OBD never change


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 22, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> The depressing part is Nighty, Reznor and the others would be dishonest and vicious enough to perm you over this obvious nonsense.


I'll be honest with y'all. My fiance hung herself so suicide is a touchy subject to me


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 22, 2018)

Go commit heart not pumping blood @Tom Servo


----------



## Azzuri (Oct 22, 2018)

This topic has had like 3 debates and one involves posters going at it. This topic is all over the fucking place


----------



## Sablés (Oct 22, 2018)

What the fuck am I reading?


----------



## Azzuri (Oct 22, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> @Tom Servo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those tabs


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 22, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> Those tabs


Yeah I'm saving my shit and moving it elsewhere


----------



## Fang (Oct 22, 2018)

This entire thread has become a clusterfuck of nonsense due to the OP.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 22, 2018)

Holy fuck that's a lotta tabs


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 22, 2018)

This thread certainly fucking went places lmao

TOTY 2018


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 22, 2018)

I'm locking this shit up tight.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 22, 2018)

Let's do it this way
@Imakarum Mirabilis telling people to kill themselves is bad, if this is true (i hope it isn't) you will get some short of ban.
@Tom Servo fabricating evidence is terrible when you just got away from a perm, if this is true you will be permmed again.
Now now there is a way to prove this indeed happenned.
You have 24 hours to put me on this pm you share with Jack.
If you don't i will assume it was indeed fabricated and you will get permed.
If you do, then i will need to take immakurum case to the HR.


----------

